# Mozilla Dom Inspector



## Ntti (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo! 

Weiß jemand wie der mozilla Dom inspector auf die HTML Elemente einer seite zugreift? Und ob es eine Klasse/Komponente es dafür gibt, die man aufrufen könnte ?   ich mein sowas wie das hier: 
	
	
	



```
Components.classes["@mozilla.org/file/directory_service;1"]
```

Danke und lg
Ninette


----------

